# Daisy Peel's Agility Challenge



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That is awesome. I'm really happy for you. Keep us posted on your journey. Onward, no matter what!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I've never heard of Daisy Peel but I did something similar with Susan Garrett and One Mind and this is the perfect time as dog training classes are postponed due to Covid. It's great you are able to do it with a group of friends so you can work together.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I’m interested to see how this goes, please post your progress!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the support! I'm excited to have the time for this program with retirement at the end of the month, and also that it will be a useful substitute for in-person agility classes that aren't taking place. The best training aid is a group of like-minded friends to practice with. I feel very lucky to have fallen in with a group that has astounding experience.


----------

